

MG Siegler cryptically announces Facebook's iPad App launches tomorrow - JackWebbHeller
http://www.facebook.com/parislemon

======
JackWebbHeller
_"After sitting at a computer all day, switching to the iPad really is just
about the best thing ever."_

And shortly after...

 _"Really impressed by Facebook's team. They're 10 hours away from the biggest
day of their professional lives and they're troubleshooting silly little bugs
for me and reaching out with answers. On the ball."_

And in a comment:

 _"If only there was a native iPad Facebook app..."_

